# Weight of 18" LTZ wheel?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't help you there. I know they are $550 / wheel for the rims and $225 each for the tires though!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Does the Sonic have the 5X105 pattern too? If so that will help get the aftermarket wheel companies moving on giving us more choice. The 18's are heavy. If no one posts by tomorrow I will weigh one of mine when i swap out for my winter wheels this weekend.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If I had to guess, their at least 25-28 lbs ea.


----------



## AndrewGS (Nov 19, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Does the Sonic have the 5X105 pattern too? If so that will help get the aftermarket wheel companies moving on giving us more choice.


Yep, same bolt pattern.



> The 18's are heavy. If no one posts by tomorrow I will weigh one of mine when i swap out for my winter wheels this weekend.


Thanks, I'd appreciate it.



evo77 said:


> If I had to guess, their at least 25-28 lbs ea.


****. :dazed002:


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The 18" LTZ stock wheels and tires weigh 50lbs a piece. They are heavy! The 16" alloys I have for winter wheels are way lighter.


----------



## AndrewGS (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeez, that means the wheels themselves are 24lbs, which is lighter than the 26lb. tire.


----------



## ronbang (Mar 1, 2012)

$550 a wheel and $225 a tire WHAT!!!!! thats ridiculous no way a stock cruze wheel is 550 thats insane...maybe cause its stock oem but its def not worth buying them brand new that much just buy aftermarket ones light weight aftermarket wheels from like tirerack


----------



## Perfect Circle Autosport (Mar 6, 2012)

An aftermarket 18x8" wheel coming in at 22 lbs is not a heavy wheel. While there may be lighter weight wheels out there, the price point will be considerably higher.


----------

